# Worker Comp



## C&H Plowing (Aug 10, 2010)

Is there another way around this worker comp? If I have some employees working for me and I have them sign a paper that if they injure themselves while working I will not be liable. And if I go to the worker comp office and tell them that I need a poloci just to show that you have workers comp for the co. that you work with, its like $10 for 6 mo. What do you guys think? Can I get away with it?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Can you get away with it? yes. Does a piece of paper absolve you from being liable? Nope. Especially not in th case of death. Then the drivers estate can sue ya. Do it right, or do something else. Not trying to sound like a tool, but if ya ain't gonna have the right insurance, etc.......you're not a professional. You're part of the problem.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What he said +...
Put yourself in their shoes and ask yourself if you would agree to something stupid like that.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1072826 said:


> What he said +...
> Put yourself in their shoes and ask yourself if you would agree to something stupid like that.





Sawboy;1072804 said:


> Can you get away with it? yes. Does a piece of paper absolve you from being liable? Nope. Especially not in th case of death. Then the drivers estate can sue ya. Do it right, or do something else. Not trying to sound like a tool, but if ya ain't gonna have the right insurance, etc.......you're not a professional. You're part of the problem.


WOW. I can't believe how well you both put it. Agree with above!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

In MN, you can get away with not having workers comp. Of course, the state only fines you $1000 per week, per employee. Workers comp is a lot cheaper. 

Really, you shouldn't even be thinking twice about covering your employees, it's mandatory for good reason. If you're struggling with the cost, you're not charging enough.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

C&H Plowing;1072798 said:


> Is there another way around this worker comp? If I have some employees working for me and I have them sign a paper that if they injure themselves while working I will not be liable.


Unbelievable. You have zero consideration for your workers or their families.

Shame on you....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

C&H Plowing;1072798 said:


> Is there another way around this worker comp? If I have some employees working for me and I have them sign a paper that if they injure themselves while working I will not be liable. And if I go to the worker comp office and tell them that I need a poloci just to show that you have workers comp for the co. that you work with, its like $10 for 6 mo. What do you guys think? Can I get away with it?


Don't wanna pay for workmans comp ...You might save a Dollar today..But, its gonna end up costing you 10 down the road....If you want to be a Professional and Legit contractor i would suggest getting the policy.....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't really believe this is an honest question. Or if it is that someone would be willing to post something like this in a public forum. WOW :realmad:


----------



## polarvend (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi I am new to being an employer.. I plan to hire two drivers for this winter, but I am not sure exactly what all I need to do as far as workers comp, taxes, etc..
If anyone can help I'd appreciate it, I want to do it right, but I've never done it.. 
Is it just workers comp I need to plan on paying, or are there other costs of having employees?
Thanks. Jeff


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

There is a local builder here that has 4 employees and they are all subs so he does'nt have to pay work mans comp. but they have to carry insurance and he has to have a copy on file. So he found a loop hole not the way I would do business but he gets away with it and he goes threw alot of employees.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

KBTConst;1073330 said:


> There is a local builder here that has 4 employees and they are all subs so he does'nt have to pay work mans comp. but they have to carry insurance and he has to have a copy on file. So he found a loop hole not the way I would do business but he gets away with it and he goes threw alot of employees.


He is only getting away with it because no one got hurt. I can assure you if some one got hurt or worse yet died they would file suit and win. If it looks like an employee, walks and talks like an employee ITS and EMPLOYEE not a sub contractor all the wavers and liability insurance certificates don't mean squat.

All the wanna be fraudulent business owners should really read up on the law and whats in it for them. Having works comp prevents any employee from being able to sue you, even if your negligent and responsible for their injuries. Try that with a 1099 almost employee


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

polarvend;1073323 said:


> Hi I am new to being an employer.. I plan to hire two drivers for this winter, but I am not sure exactly what all I need to do as far as workers comp, taxes, etc..
> If anyone can help I'd appreciate it, I want to do it right, but I've never done it..
> Is it just workers comp I need to plan on paying, or are there other costs of having employees?
> Thanks. Jeff


Comp is just another insurance.. you pay it like you do your GL policy... call your carrier and get a comp quote. Get a payroll company (even with only 4 employees) It will save you a ton of time and possible penalities if you don't file correctly or on time. Best $ spent IMO is paying a service to do your payroll. AND ITS EASY!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mick76;1073371 said:


> Comp is just another insurance.. you pay it like you do your GL policy... call your carrier and get a comp quote. Get a payroll company (even with only 4 employees)  It will save you a ton of time and possible penalities if you don't file correctly or on time. Best $ spent IMO is paying a service to do your payroll. AND ITS EASY!


Perfect response!

The payroll service is a biggie, paychex is who we use. It's all of $50/month up to 5 employees, and they take care of all the with-holdings, filing the taxes for you, and everything is paperless including direct deposit. It makes being an employer so much easier.

As far as work comp, contact your GL insurance carrier. More than likely, being a new employer, they're going to deny you coverage, which then forces you onto a state assigned risk plan, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. For me it was a fairly smooth process.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

wizardsr;1073376 said:


> Perfect response!
> 
> The payroll service is a biggie, paychex is who we use. It's all of $50/month up to 5 employees, and they take care of all the with-holdings, filing the taxes for you, and everything is paperless including direct deposit. It makes being an employer so much easier.
> 
> As far as work comp, contact your GL insurance carrier. More than likely, being a new employer, they're going to deny you coverage, which then forces you onto a state assigned risk plan, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. For me it was a fairly smooth process.


I hate paychex but still use them anyhow because they provide my comp insurance. It makes putting up with them worth it, no estimated premium, no estimated payments, no worries about underestimating and getting smacked at audit or over estimating and paying for insurance I don't need


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

In New York if you are any kind of corp., s-corp. etc.............state law requires you to have a workers comp. policy in effect EVEN IF you have no employees ! Not sure on single prop. businesses or others tho!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

BigLou80;1074037 said:


> I hate paychex but still use them anyhow because they provide my comp insurance. It makes putting up with them worth it, no estimated premium, no estimated payments, no worries about underestimating and getting smacked at audit or over estimating and paying for insurance I don't need


Why? I've had a good experience with them. Anything I should know?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

C&H Plowing;1072798 said:


> Is there another way around this worker comp? If I have some employees working for me and I have them sign a paper that if they injure themselves while working I will not be liable. And if I go to the worker comp office and tell them that I need a poloci just to show that you have workers comp for the co. that you work with, its like $10 for 6 mo. What do you guys think? Can I get away with it?


Your employees cannot sign away their right to sue particularly if you are trying to enforce what is basically an illegal contract since W/C is a federal law therefore you could not write a contract that would be a binding document. W/C is a fixed state rate based on various job categories, any carrier can write you a policy based on your expected payroll. If you are paying federal, state and SS on payroll you need to have W/C it is a law.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

To save a dollar today is spending ten tomorrow. Could work out for you not having it for a few years. But that one year you need it you will spend all the money you saved +


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This cannot possibly be a serious question. 

AMAZING. You're calling yourself an business person/employer?


----------



## marinablue66 (Dec 10, 2009)

viper881;1074373 said:


> To save a dollar today is spending ten tomorrow. Could work out for you not having it for a few years. But that one year you need it you will spend all the money you saved +


thats a great point and it goes with everything not just insurance. Good call


----------

